# pier problems



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

i was at the pcola beach pier today and saw a ton. lots of sting rays, 2 sharks, reds ,bonita and sheephead but no matter how hard i tried i couldent catch a thing exept a dinky ramora. i havent been fishing piers long and need to learn alot more i guess. can anyone help with tips on bait or luers or setups because ive had it with not catching anything ??


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

wha were u using to catch what?? and how?? meaning were u bottom fishing or no weight at all or using lures??


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

I would take about four rods. One rigged with a small sabiki, #8 hooks, flourocarbon ones are the best Sunamies at wally world for 2 bucks cant be beat. 

One rod with a carolina rig( 1oz egg sinker,swivel, 18" of 15#mono leader, small#2 circle hook) for flounder, redfish, whiting.

One rod with a light king/ spanish/ bonita leader(30# sevenstrand #4 treble hook). At least a medium outfit with 250yds. of 15# mono

One good casting light rod with a white bullet head jig with 30# mono leader for sight-casting bonitas(a pensacola tradition and a lot of winter days fun). 

Observe other expierienced locals and do what they do, ask them questions, dont be shy. I dont now of many pierfisherman that wont give advice. If they dont they're jack wads.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Pay attention to your surroundings..If you ask one of the guys that are catching the fish I am sure they wouldnt have a problem helping you out..Also polarized glasses are a must


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Pay attention to your surroundings..If you ask one of the guys that are catching the fish I am sure they wouldnt have a problem helping you out..Also polarized glasses are a must


thanks for the advice but im still foggy on the paying attention to my surroundings part. am i looking for something specific , fish around the pier , or something like a bait ball farther away ? what am i trying to see and do .?????


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

you cant be told step by step on what to do. everyone learns and has a particular technique that works for them. i would highly suggest on asking questions, paying attention to posts on this site, do research and watch the other fishermen. in the spring march thru june is time for cobia/king mackeral/pompano/ and spanish. the summer time you have king mackeral/spanish mackeral/pompano/ and hardtail. the fall is redfish/king mackeral/spanish mackeral. the winter time is usually slow but you have redfish/whiting/bonita/ occasional black fin tuna/ and sharks. i would suggest getting a 8-9ft medium action rod and a decent reel like a penn 850ss and use 20lb mono line for a all around setup

you can go over to broxon outdoors on hwy 87 about a mile off of hwy 98 and i know they will set you up and give you some pretty good advice as i am sure any other tackle shop would.

best of luck and just hang in there and you will get it all figured out before you know it and you will be addicted for life.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishin magishin said:


> thanks for the advice but im still foggy on the paying attention to my surroundings part. am i looking for something specific , fish around the pier , or something like a bait ball farther away ? what am i trying to see and do .?????


you will know when you see it(mainly how and what certain people are using)....I learn every trip, and prepare for the next....It is a life long process.... so have some patients ...spring and fall are the best time to observe and NOT the Asians catching hardtails :no: ....unless that is your cup of tea


----------

